# Larvae tossed out



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

From the picture it does appear to be a mite. It is hard to say why the pulled it. It could have gotten chilled. You could have hit it when you move the frames killing the larva. I often try asking the bees but it is rare that they answer.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Unless its is squished Id have to say it isn't a mite, they are almost oval shaped with nice defined edges, its about the right size just not the right shape. Larva get dumped if they die, chilled, squished, starve ect


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

My observation hive started pulling out lots of larva about a week before they obsconded, couldent tell why looking through the glass but after I opened it up there were SHB larva and beetles in every little crack


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

thats why you paid the big bucks for MH (  )THEY HAUL OUT LARVAE THAT ARE THE LEAST BIT UNDER PAR AND APPEAR TO US TO BE FINE. LIKELY DAMAGED THIS ONE IN THE MOVE/TRANSFER. THE SPOT LOOKS LIKE SOME PROPOLUS GOT ON IT WHILE THEY WERE DRAGGING IT OUT. sorry for the all caps.i'm a one finger typist and didnt notice in time. good luck,mike


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

On your first picture do you see the real thin like skin at the bottom end of the larva there is a one called sack brood. it kinda looks like it and in your pictures below sure look juicy or watery this is common with sack brood.not for sure though


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am relatively certain this is Sacbrood since I have observed this behavior in a couple of my hives. I have also seen the bees attempt to fly off with the undeveloped larvae to take it away from the hive.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

have you checked the brood in the hive , the capping over dead brood are punctured andis removed later, the larvae grdually change frompearly white to dullyellowthen gray ,to brown to black, this one looked white to me. check you capped brood it will tell you something. good luck rock.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

looked at the pictures again and dont think it sacbrood , would have to see the broodand more larvae ,then maybe or maybe not .good luck rock.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Any chance that it might be a Drone larva?

It's that time of year...

TP


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

How much stores do the bees have? If bees are starving, they will start removing brood.

One larva I wouldn't worry about. It may have been killed while transferring frames. It is seeing many larvae that I would be concerned about.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

QUOTE]thats why you paid the big bucks for MH [/QUOTE]

what does "MH" mean?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Minnesota Hygienic


----------

